# Mobile Phone Wallpaper



## Blake Bowden (Feb 13, 2011)

Enjoy

http://masonsoftexas.com/xtra/Phonewallpaper.zip


----------



## Christopher Parker (Feb 13, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> Enjoy
> 
> http://masonsoftexas.com/xtra/Phonewallpaper.zip



Any way you could post them here without the zip format so those of us on the mobile app can get them?


----------



## tmcguire (Mar 2, 2011)

I finally got around to adding an iPhone version of my Da Vinci freemason wallpaper. Grab it here. There are a few others I've made on my site also.
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/da-vinci-masonic-wallpaper


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

tmcguire said:


> I finally got around to adding an iPhone version of my Da Vinci freemason wallpaper. Grab it here. There are a few others I've made on my site also.
> http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/da-vinci-masonic-wallpaper



Wow, thanks for the link. Just a side note the directions that tmc gives for the iphone also works for the driod as well (o;


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tmcguire (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a list of all of them I've made to date.

http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/da-vinci-masonic-wallpaper
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/freemason-masonic-wallpaper
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/grungie-mason-wallpaper
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/100-certified-masonic-badge
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/wallpaper-for-the-freemasons

I only have like 15 or so more in the works.

-Tom


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------

